# So, Who is Jerry D Young?



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

Who is Jerry D Young and what makes him a survival swami? What are his qualifications anyway?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Why don't you PM him and ask him.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I had no clue JDY was Hindu. I learn something new everyday on this site.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Out of all the people on this forum that someone could pick on... that was unexpected.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Out of all the people on this forum that someone could pick on... that was unexpected.


Yep. New Kid on the forum.

I was going to say we are all here to learn and sometimes we learn things we weren't expecting to learn. But maybe others have another agenda. :dunno:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Did any of his posts give you food for thought or point you in a good direction?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Iafrate said:


> Who is Jerry D Young and what makes him a survival swami? What are his qualifications anyway?


Rephrase your question. "Who is JDY and how did he become so knowledgeable?"

Sometimes the way you say it makes a lot of difference.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

"While we are contending for our own liberty, we should be very cautious not to violate the rights of conscience in others, ever considering that God alone is the judge of the hearts of men, and to him only in this case they are answerable."

GEORGE WASHINGTON, letter to Benedict Arnold, Sep. 14, 1775


Your post seemed to be dripping with disdain and judgement; I hope I'm wrong. Please remember that we are a community, albeit online, but still a community of people who come to share knowledge for the good of others. Perhaps you haven't been a member long enough to realize that.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

TBH I have not seen him post that much on here but when he does they are fact filled, well thought out, logical posts that make a lot of sense. He never came across as arrogant or condescending the way many other "experts" often do. 
But really, instead of asking his qualifications why wouldn't you bring up what you disagree with him on or what you have doubts about, and discuss it openly.

If someone is right, who cares what their qualifications are. If someone is wrong then all the credentials and popularity in the world shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*Everyone has given you great advise here. As your tone of voice can not be picked up in a post, wording is everything. We all would take great umbrage if you attacked JDY (Jerry).
I'm guessing if you are interested in prepping, survival, etc. and want to write about it, you do research and learn. Given that he has been doing this for years, he is well- versed. Jerry has always been informative and spot on when replying to our post.*


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

While I don't know him personally, his posts have always been very knowledgeable and very complete. I hope he sees this thread and replies because I bet his resume is a list with 147 different points.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> makes him a survival swami? What are his qualifications anyway


Why does he need qualifications? He is a guy that gives alot of free advice that most everyone finds worth while. He is a good writer as far as I am concerned and I have read almost all of his books. I don't know how old he is and how old you are but I can guess he has survived longer than you already.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> While I don't know him personally, his posts have always been very knowledgeable and very complete. I hope he sees this thread and replies because I bet his resume is a list with 147 different points.


Jerry D Young was born at home, in Senath, Missouri July 3, 1953. At age 5 the family rented a small farm house on an active farm 40 miles southwest of St. Louis. While the family weren't farmers, they lived something of a homestead type life, raising a milk cow, sometimes two, and calves, a pig or two, chickens, and the occasional goat. Along with the stock, a large garden helped to feed Jerry's three brothers and two sisters for several years. Fishing and hunting contributed to the pantry, as did foraging the wild edibles on the property.

At the age of 14, the family, minus a brother and two sisters that were now adults and on their own, moved back to Senath. Having been encouraged from an early age to read, Jerry was a regular patron of the Senath Branch Library.

A love of a good story was born within him, and shortly before graduating high school, for a lack of stories that he liked at the library, he began to write short vignettes, and started taking notes for stories that he wanted to tell. Well, a full life interceded, and the writing didn't resume for several years.

But while working a job with a much free time, and the then newfangled home computer, Jerry began to write in earnest. With the occasional gap in the process, Jerry continued to research and write, never believing he could ever be published. But when he turned 50, he wanted a change in his life, left the job he was doing and published two of the novels he wrote. "Mr. Man" and then "Shipwrecked!" through an online POD publisher.

When he became ill, the writing stopped, but not the inspiration. When he started writing again, in 2004, after getting the medical problems under control, he began to read some on-line stories dealing with emergency preparedness, one of his other loves. The die was cast. 
----
This being the humble version of his biography, I assume it was written by JDY himself. A good man, and a valuable member of the PS forum.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

I've read just about every story and book JDY has posted on this forum and learned something new, or something that made me think, in each and every one of them. I've been hanging around a while and still consider myself a noob when it comes to prepping, so I don't post much as evidenced by my stats, but that's because I believe God gave us two ears and one mouth for a reason.....so we listen twice as much as we talk.....


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

:feedtroll:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Iafrate said:


> Who is Jerry D Young and what makes him a survival swami? What are his qualifications anyway?


*WARNING:* Magus is filing his teeth and sharpening his tongue.

If you are not a troll and didn't mean to come across as negative as you did against a truly gifted and valued member of this forum, then I suggest that you apologize and rephrase your questions.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Iafrate said:


> Who is Jerry D Young and what makes him a survival swami? What are his qualifications anyway?


why do ya wanna know?

random lmao


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll assume the OP was just asking a question and give it a straight answer. Jerry D Young is a very prolific Post Apocalyptic writer. There are a tremendous number of his stories available on Amazon for the Kindle for $0.99 and they are very popular among the Prepper community. His stories provide a lot of ideas for preparing for a variety of scenarios. If you read a few of them you won't be questioning his qualifications.

I would like to be able to say I have read all his stories but he seems to write them faster than I can read them. They are suitable for all ages.

He posts on this forum and others from time to time.

Let me digress for a moment onto the topic of Post Apocalyptic fiction. Since few have experienced the level of societal breakdown that writers like JDY portray, it is a bit difficult to imagine what might or might not be useful in terms of preparation. I find I have picked up a few ideas from each author I have read that are so good I have added them to my preps.

JDY certainly provided plenty of ideas and if you haven't read an assortment of his stories, you should. Virtually every prepper will add something to their preps based on his stories. I also recommend reading other Post Apocalyptic writers. Some may prove to be just a entertaining read, but others will give you a host of ideas.


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

hiwall said:


> Why does he need qualifications? He is a guy that gives alot of free advice that most everyone finds worth while. He is a good writer as far as I am concerned and I have read almost all of his books. I don't know how old he is and how old you are but I can guess he has survived longer than you already.


Qualifications matter because they mean credibility and imply expertise. I'm glad he's a good writer and you enjoy his work, skill as a writer is just that, skill as a writer. Many of the lists for this or that he has posted I find to be over the top, especially concerning medical matters. While I am merely a paramedic, my wife is Board Certified in Emergency Medicine and Anesthesiology and based on her reading of these lists, we have come to the conclusion that while there is some salient information, by and large there is outdated and dangerous information. No one I know can afford everything on his various lists beyond medical, or has the skills to use the items listed. 
As to surviving, my wife and I have lived in the Alaskan bush for 25 years, off grid, providing approximately 80% of our own food by hunting, fishing and gardening. Some things must be procured from civilization like hmmmm, salt or grains. We built our house, outbuildings, hangar, boat ramp ourselves and have done well. We make a lot of our own clothes, load our own ammunition, generate our own electricity and maintain and repair our vehicles, snow machines, boat, 4 wheelers and airplane ( I am an A&P with inspection authorization). I think both my wife and I are well qualified to make informed opinions as to the veracity of Mr. Young's lists and thoughts on survival matters. All I did was ask a question as to what makes him an expert since people on this board and others seem to hold him in a god like status


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

No man is a god. And it would be impossible to agree with another man on everything. I myself fully admit to having next to no knowledge of medical matters. I do enjoy reading his books and about things that I do have a scrap of knowledge about he seems reasonable though obviously I would make many minor adjustments on his lists due to my own tastes and experiences. I freely admit he often seems to assume that we have unlimited money but there again if you are presented with a list you would make your own choices as to what to buy first and what else from the list you think you would need or even ever use. All lists are just guidelines with suggestions no matter who they are written by. Obviously you and I would want very different things because our locations are way different and we each have different skills and abilities.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Iafrate said:


> I think both my wife and I are well qualified to make informed opinions as to the veracity of Mr. Young's lists and thoughts on survival matters. All I did was ask a question as to what makes him an expert since people on this board and others seem to hold him in a god like status


While you personally feel you are qualified to make such judgements you came to a forum where Jerry is a member and well liked by all here. You made a harsh post demanding credentials without giving any of your own. When this has happened in the past the poster has been branded as a troll and chased out.

Get to know everyone here before making such angry posts about a long standing member. The forum as a whole works because we do not tolerate jerks who come in guns blazing to make everyone see things their way.

Maybe if you had posted about yourself then asked a POLITE question regarding Jerry the folks here would have been a bit more open to you.

Now go away.

BTW I don't regard Jerry as a god. There is only one God in my life and it is my Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Iafrate said:


> As to surviving, my wife and I have lived in the Alaskan bush for 25 years, off grid, providing approximately 80% of our own food by hunting, fishing and gardening.


We will be looking forward to learning from your experiences!
(there, I am trying to pick the mood back up)

Seriously, enjoy the knowledge of others...

...and share your knowledge when and where you can. 

*That's what make this place enjoyable. *

Please read: 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/courteous-vs-mentally-tough-22563/


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> We will be looking forward to learning from your experiences!
> (there, I am trying to pick the mood back up)
> 
> Seriously, enjoy the knowledge of others...
> ...


I thought I was being nice...
I could have been a jerk right back to the OP and posted...

*I call shenanigans!
*:club:


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

hmmm I recall about 5 years ago on another board a man and wife from Alaska ...and again he had a bone to pick with Jerry then as well.....
aint it funny I forget why I went into the next room but things like Alaska bring back a whole plethora of memories especially since at that time I was giving serious thought to transferring to Alaska since S/O really wanted to move there and the company I work for has openings there.......
No I do NOT consider him a God. Yes he is a gifted author. There are some I like better on here and no I dont need their qualifications I can tell if they have any real world experience.
My real world experience tells me your a hate filled revenge seeking trouble maker whom I will sit back and watch you hang yourself 
Sorry but his tone did not change and he just pissed me off.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

MsSage said:


> hmmm I recall about 5 years ago on another board a man and wife from Alaska ...and again he had a bone to pick with Jerry then as well.....
> aint it funny I forget why I went into the next room but things like Alaska bring back a whole plethora of memories especially since at that time I was giving serious thought to transferring to Alaska since S/O really wanted to move there and the company I work for has openings there.......
> No I do NOT consider him a God. Yes he is a gifted author. There are some I like better on here and no I dont need their qualifications I can tell if they have any real world experience.
> My real world experience tells me your a hate filled revenge seeking trouble maker whom I will sit back and watch you hang yourself
> Sorry but his tone did not change and he just pissed me off.


Amen, sister.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I always believe if you feel you have _better_ information and a _better_ way of doing things, 
then explain your way and let others decide for themselves.

It will be obvious quickly if you are legit or not.

No horn tootin' ... jus' the facts, ma'am!!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Fiction is just that people FICTION. If you go by what is said in a FICTIONAL story as the truth without question then you need to see a professional and get help lmao

I've been seeing a number of people get all out of shape about what is written in FICTIONAL stories like they're supposed to be historical NON FICTION or something. Not just here but on other websites. lol

It's FICTION. It's supposed to give you entertainment and maybe even make you THINK but not use it as a resource guide people *shaking my head*


I always enjoy when someone new joins and then posts a rude or "abrasive" post about another member and then they feel the need to defend themselves over being called out on it lol * wheres the popcorn*


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> I've been seeing a number of people get all out of shape about what is written in FICTIONAL stories like they're supposed to be historical NON FICTION or something. Not just here but on other websites.


Granted, that is true and should be taken as such.

However, not everything Jerry offers up is fiction though. He has offered good suggestions, but does not offer the info up as fiction. I guess you are just trying to clarify that?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think JDY is an excellent writer. I enjoy his books and I don't think of him as having "god like" status. I've also gotten some good prepping ideas from him and he has my respect. I have no idea what the OP has as an issue, but it doesn't sound like he has read any of JDY's stories.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Iafrate said:


> Who is Jerry D Young and what makes him a survival swami? What are his qualifications anyway?


How long have you emulated the north end of a south bound horse and do you find it a rewarding lifestyle?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

The OP has less than 10 posts, some of which question one thing or another on a medical supply list elsewhere on the forum. Guess he's getting snarky expecting some kind of reply from Jerry himself in the form of a debate.
Hey, you want Snoopy bandaids in your FAK instead of Barbie bandaids, knock yourself out and modify those lists you find here and elsewhere until they work for you. But to call out a well-respected member here and dedicate a whole thread to you disagreeing with him is an immature action. Your opinion of JDY tells us more about you than it does about him.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Lake Windsong said:


> The OP has less than 10 posts, some of which question one thing or another on a medical supply list elsewhere on the forum. Guess he's getting snarky expecting some kind of reply from Jerry himself in the form of a debate.
> Hey, you want Snoopy bandaids in your FAK instead of Barbie bandaids, knock yourself out and modify those lists you find here and elsewhere until they work for you. But to call out a well-respected member here and dedicate a whole thread to you disagreeing with him is an immature action. Your opinion of JDY tells us more about you than it does about him.


 Lake Windsong there it is, and you rock. :congrat:


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Lake Windsong said:


> The OP has less than 10 posts, some of which question one thing or another on a medical supply list elsewhere on the forum. Guess he's getting snarky expecting some kind of reply from Jerry himself in the form of a debate.
> Hey, you want Snoopy bandaids in your FAK instead of Barbie bandaids, knock yourself out and modify those lists you find here and elsewhere until they work for you. But to call out a well-respected member here and dedicate a whole thread to you disagreeing with him is an immature action. Your opinion of JDY tells us more about you than it does about him.


I was thinking it was one of JDY's characters made so real to life that... well, it becomes real. Not surprising, since JDY's a god and all.

Only problem is I can't quite hear the content over the noise. We'll have to talk to JDY about that.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Iafrate said:


> Qualifications matter because they mean credibility and imply expertise. I'm glad he's a good writer and you enjoy his work, skill as a writer is just that, skill as a writer. Many of the lists for this or that he has posted I find to be over the top, especially concerning medical matters. While I am merely a paramedic, my wife is Board Certified in Emergency Medicine and Anesthesiology and based on her reading of these lists, we have come to the conclusion that while there is some salient information, by and large there is outdated and dangerous information. No one I know can afford everything on his various lists beyond medical, or has the skills to use the items listed.
> As to surviving, my wife and I have lived in the Alaskan bush for 25 years, off grid, providing approximately 80% of our own food by hunting, fishing and gardening. Some things must be procured from civilization like hmmmm, salt or grains. We built our house, outbuildings, hangar, boat ramp ourselves and have done well. We make a lot of our own clothes, load our own ammunition, generate our own electricity and maintain and repair our vehicles, snow machines, boat, 4 wheelers and airplane ( I am an A&P with inspection authorization). I think both my wife and I are well qualified to make informed opinions as to the veracity of Mr. Young's lists and thoughts on survival matters. All I did was ask a question as to what makes him an expert since people on this board and others seem to hold him in a god like status


Both of you must be retired to live in the bush? Your wife has a job that requires you to be close to surgical center of some kind to practice her craft. If you live in the bush then how do you continue to be a practicing paramedic?
How did you get a inspection authorization living in the bush? I assume that you are pilot even though you didn't say. (I know more A&P's that aren't pilots then A&P's that are licensed pilots).

If you have good survival tips and prepper ideas, I would like to hear them. It's good to have different views on the same subjects. I have learned something from every member on this forum and I'm sure I can learn something from you. The best thing you can do is to start posting and reading other posts. No one on this forum knows everything that they need to know. All of us have our own situations that require modifications that may not make sense or are even necessary for the next guy.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Iafrate said:


> Qualifications matter because they mean credibility and imply expertise. I'm glad he's a good writer and you enjoy his work, skill as a writer is just that, skill as a writer. Many of the lists for this or that he has posted I find to be over the top, especially concerning medical matters. While I am merely a paramedic, my wife is Board Certified in Emergency Medicine and Anesthesiology and based on her reading of these lists, we have come to the conclusion that while there is some salient information, by and large there is outdated and dangerous information. No one I know can afford everything on his various lists beyond medical, or has the skills to use the items listed.
> As to surviving, my wife and I have lived in the Alaskan bush for 25 years, off grid, providing approximately 80% of our own food by hunting, fishing and gardening. Some things must be procured from civilization like hmmmm, salt or grains. We built our house, outbuildings, hangar, boat ramp ourselves and have done well. We make a lot of our own clothes, load our own ammunition, generate our own electricity and maintain and repair our vehicles, snow machines, boat, 4 wheelers and airplane ( I am an A&P with inspection authorization). I think both my wife and I are well qualified to make informed opinions as to the veracity of Mr. Young's lists and thoughts on survival matters. All I did was ask a question as to what makes him an expert since people on this board and others seem to hold him in a god like status


In my experience, this forum is relatively free of all of that BS alpha-male-posturing crap. If you have something to contribute, feel free, there are plenty here would who love to hear what you have to say, and you'll be helping others along their preparedness journey -- but please don't feel the need to put others down in order to lift yourself up. You don't need that here, you don't need to displace a valued member in order to take their place.

If Jerry's lists are deficient in some way, I would hope you would step up and tell us how in a meaningful way -- but there are polite, rather than confrontational, ways to do that. Everyone has something to offer -- I hope you step up and offer, because it sounds like you live an interesting life up there, and I'd like to hear more about it, but I'd also prefer you phrase it in terms of telling us about your experience, not by rudely criticizing others.

Because that just makes you look like an arrogant jerk, and no one likes to listen to an arrogant jerk.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I've read nearly all of Jerry's stories and lists and he is one of the people that inspired me to try my hand at writing survival fiction. I would imagine anyone reading his lists understands that short of a couple of tractor/trailers you could not even think of trying to haul all of that with you... BUT... like his stories, the lists give you something to think about. 

A smart person will look over his lists and do their own research as to what the stuff is and why they might want it and then finally whittle it down to something that works for them. A rich person could simply buy everything on the list and either learn to use it, hire/find people to be part of their group who do know how to use it or use it for barter or to help others if everything ever did completely collapse.

Something that may not be readily apparent, unless you've read many of his stories and looked into what is mentioned in them, is that he seems to put a lot of research and thought into the "items" he selects for his characters to use. In addition, many times the characters explain the rational behind said choices too. Finally, he has been at this for quite awhile. Things change. Stuff mentioned in earlier stories may not be as applicable any more. Example, CPR with now only chest compressions being suggested. Some years back, as I learned, it was both chest and breathing.

I believe contributing with meaningful content and offering friendly corrections if you note something that is wrong would fit in much better with the PS community.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I ran into a clowns on another forum who, because he were a paramedic, seemed to think anyone who wasn't a "professional" medical provider of some sort, shouldn't be stocking medical supplies.

I guess it just proves that "medical professionals" can be idiots too.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We're going to have temperatures in the low 20s the next three nights.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

High 40s to low 50s Here.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

It would seem to me that this would have been a good time for the OP to jump in and make some kind of amends, or to say "I didn't mean it to sound that way" or something. But after four pages nothing, what a guy.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I directly questioned this guy on one of his first posts, a really odd question, got no response but felt bad because I was new. I had no standing with all of you.

From his stated bio this guy would have tons of knowledge to share with us…

Yet he has posted none! Only criticized someone who has, Nuh said!!!

I’m still a newbie… to you folks!


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Expected high of 48 on thanksgiving!!! I can live with that. There just better be snow for Christmas.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Cotton said:


> I directly questioned this guy on one of his first posts, a really odd question, got no response but felt bad because I was new. I had no standing with all of you.
> 
> From his stated bio this guy would have tons of knowledge to share with us&#8230;
> 
> ...


* Cotton...:beercheer:.* :2thumb:


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*I had written a reply to this character but erased it. I have decided we should do like MsSage said and not feed him. Several people have asked him to prove what he was saying and give examples, but he has ignored them. As he is teetering on Defamation of Character, he's now on my ignore list. Y'all have fun.*


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We have a clear sky and 30 degrees right now. The temps should fall another couple of degrees before they start going up. It will warm up by the weekend. Safe travels for any of you heading out for the holiday.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I got another half cord of Pecan wood cut and split.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The forecast had called for snow on Thanksgiving but it looks like we are going to have SUN!


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

We have had snow yesterday. It wasn't sticking to ground of course but it wasn't sleet! I haven't been able to see it yet due to work maybe we will get some tonight and tomorrow. (Although I haven't checked the weather)


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been out of touch for a few weeks now on assignment elsewhere without internet connection. When I get back on line I see this post. Jerry D Young is my friend. He is one of the kindest gentlemen you will ever know. When you need help on the web he is there. Jerry D practices what he preaches. If it had not been for the darn storm out West last week I intended to go and see him up North in Nevada. As it was I was stuck in the ice and sleet for three days getting home. 

I will tell you one thing about him and that is he will be the first to tell you that you do not have to take his advice. He is here for those who need him. I is one person I know will not give me an answer if he does not really know the answer. he is the kind of guy who refuses to go on reality TV. I for one trust my friend and will seek his advice. 

GB


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*About Mr Young....*

This is mainly too the "OP", Jerry, seems too know a lot, when he speaks(or write's) I definitly Listen, you should PM him if you want too ask him a qeustion,about something. You do not have too agree with him, but consider what he says!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone 

Cat and Turtle


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

catdog6949 said:


> This is mainly too the "OP", Jerry, seems too know a lot, when he speaks(or write's) I definitly Listen, you should PM him if you want too ask him a qeustion,about something. You do not have too agree with him, but consider what he says!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone
> 
> Cat and Turtle


I might be wrong, but I don't think that the OP was about getting help from him.

That is all I'm saying. More could be said, but I'm not going to. I don't need to be a troll!

Happy Turkey Day, tomorrow!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The consensus is in and it's nothing but support for Jerry. The OP hasn't been back for awhile and even if they should return, there's not much to say.

Sooooooo, say goodnight Gracie.


----------

